# 901 stock root to Eclipse and nothing



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

So I had 901 stock rooted and decided i wanted ecplise again so I could have webtop2sd. Once i tried installing eclipse i had no RADIO at all. I tried to install my safestrap back up and all i got was a blank screen?

Anyone find a fix? Everything i have done fails

Tried installing a stock image and in fails tried 1path it fails.

I have flashed everything I have at thins and Im lost. Anyone have an idea of what to do here?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Did you install the patched version of Eclipse for the .901 system?

If not you will need this version http://eclipserom.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=44


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You have installed a rom that doesn't support the 901 radio. You need to go to eclipserom.com and find version 2.1.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you can not restore your phone either, it's probably because of the .901 radio and system trying to be restored to .893 with 1path. You could try pushing the .901 system files with adb.


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok.. Let me get whatever image is on my Bionic now rooted and recovery installed and i will give the 2.1 a try


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

Android Addict Thanks! Once I got it rooted and safe straped I was able to install Eclipse 2.1 and Im golden like a shower!

Id have spend another whole day before checking for a new eclipse rom


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Feyerman said:


> Android Addict Thanks! Once I got it rooted and safe straped I was able to install Eclipse 2.1 and Im golden like a shower!
> 
> Id have spend another whole day before checking for a new eclipse rom


Username is bobster haha. Glad we could help you out


----------

